# Leatt Airflex Elbow Guard Sizing



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Just received a pair of Leatt Airflex Elbow guards from Jensen. My bicep measures 12" which is size large 11-12.5". This is my first pair of pair of Elbow guards and they feel too big. The silicon bands are snug but I can pull them off pretty easily. The compression part is smooth but not very stretched. How tight should they be? I am worried the medium 8.9-11" will be too tight.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

They look a little big, I'd try mediums.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Dude, eat a cookie!

Seriously, they do look a bit loose. They need to be snug enough not to move or slip in use, but you don't want them any tighter than necessary or they can become uncomfortable on longer rides. It does depend on the ride. For DH, you can be strapped in. For longer trail and XC, not so much.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Dude, I am a 57 year old first year mountain biker. Thanks. Going to exchange for medium


----------



## Alpinetrailer (Aug 4, 2017)

anthdan said:


> Dude, I am a 57 year old first year mountain biker. Thanks. Going to exchange for medium


Anthdan, did you try the Medium?

I have just the same situation, same bizeps measurement, decided to go L and it's too loose too. About to order M too. Or keeping the ION E-Pact which are bulkier, heavier, but with a better protection, especially on the sides. And they don't slip at all.

The rubber surface of the Airflex doesn't glide over rocks too like the protectors with a fabric like Aramid on top.

Interestingly, the Airflex are still definitely more difficult to tear off than the 661 Recon, which is a G-Form variant made of XRD-Poron . The long sleeves especially on the upper arm seem to fix the Airflex Elbow Guard much better to the arm.


----------

